# Feral Dragon for a little fun (NSFW)(MXFXM)



## AddaliTheGypsy (Jan 8, 2020)

As the title suggests, my friend and I are looking for a literate partner to try a little 'three way'. Keep in mind that this is not necessarily long term by any means, but if all three of us have fun, it can happen whenever the mood strikes. Of if you prefer either myself or my friend, you can do as you please!

If you're interested or have questions, just DM me and we can talk!

Thanks <3


----------



## FurryBun (Jan 17, 2020)

Hmmm would a kobold do?


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Jan 28, 2020)

You still open for rps?


----------



## Furnco (Jan 10, 2021)

I have a dragon yall may enjoy~ DM me!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm freed up, and down. Just lemme know if y'all are interested.


----------



## Blizzard51 (Jan 13, 2021)

If you are still looking, I'd have a dragon who'd be ready for some fun


----------

